# Ever get funny looks about climbing?



## miko0618 (Nov 5, 2016)

Sometimes when I tell customers I have to or am going to climb their tree, I get a dumbfounded look. It's usually followed up by some type of concern. And I know for sure I have lost jobs because of it. Some people want to be home to watch me so they can stop me before I get hurt. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## david1332 (Nov 5, 2016)

miko0618 said:


> Sometimes when I tell customers I have to or am going to climb their tree, I get a dumbfounded look. It's usually followed up by some type of concern. And I know for sure I have lost jobs because of it. Some people want to be home to watch me so they can stop me before I get hurt.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Everyone assumes that I have a bucket or lift, I get the same look about 1/2 the time when I say I climb.
I recently did a removal for a retired firefighter that used to do high angle rescue and such, even he said I was crazy when I started spiking up the tree and swung around the canopy from my tie in point
I can say I've lost one job for sure to it though, oh well, I look at it like this though, if they were paranoid about me climbing, I can only wonder how paranoid they would be when they see a 600 pound limb is rigging out of the tree over their brand new " TREK"deck lol


----------



## miko0618 (Nov 5, 2016)

Oh for sure. I just get an image of what they must be seeing in their heads as soon as I say "I'm gonna climb it". 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ATH (Nov 5, 2016)

miko0618 said:


> ...... Some people want to be home to watch me so they can stop me before I get hurt.
> ......


"No...don't worry about that. You being home just means the coroner gets here a little quicker - at that point, it doesn't make a difference to me one way or the other."


----------



## BC WetCoast (Nov 6, 2016)

I did a job in a lot next to the building containing a Worksafe BC regional office. The lunchroom looked out over the tree I was removing. Due to the position of the tree, I could only due part of it from the bucket and had to climb out to finish it. As I climbed out of the bucket, the people in the lunchroom were holding their heads with looks of terror on their faces. Pretty humourous actually.


----------



## old CB (Nov 6, 2016)

Try being 65 yrs old with a white beard and talking about climbing. I do DDRT, so the first 10--15' getting off the ground looks very slow & awkward, until there's enough weight of rope to make my footlock work well. I wonder if some people are thinking "That poor old guy can barely make it."

Most of my work does not require climbing. I'm up on rope or climbing with gaffs maybe 4-6 times a month, and enjoy the hell out of being able to do it well.

Rock climbing is huge in this area, so the average person is more aware that people do things on rope. But at first mention of me climbing, they're probably picturing freehand climbing and wondering WTF.


----------



## JeffGu (Nov 6, 2016)

old CB said:


> Try being 65 yrs old with a white beard and talking about climbing.



It used to be they thought we were crazy for doing it. Now, they don't believe we _can_ do it. When they see us do it, they're back to thinking we're crazy. I've been tempted to haul a wheelchair or one of those aluminum walkers up in the tree with me just to see them run for their smartphones and log onto Facebook.


----------



## miko0618 (Nov 6, 2016)

I know it looks bad when I get the ladder out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## david1332 (Nov 6, 2016)

miko0618 said:


> I know it looks bad when I get the ladder out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


lol I've began to use it for the first 20 feet. Plus it helps the guys grab more with the pole saw while I get my gear on


----------



## old CB (Nov 6, 2016)

david1332 said:


> use it for the first 20 feet.



I've done the same. It takes less time to set a ladder to a low limb and work up from there, than to Big Shot a throwline and set a climbline, when I can carry it up with me, clipped in already. We use the ladder sometimes to do polesaw work from a roof. But it's rare to carry a ladder and it always feels funny, like I should sneak in the back way 'cause I don't want anyone thinking I'm that kind of tree guy.


----------



## miko0618 (Nov 6, 2016)

We will get elaborate with our ladder setups. Especially getting the limb tips out of the damn phone and cable lines to the house. We set 1 line to support the ladder in case it slips and another line to tie in to. We've tied into the tree and put a step ladder on the dump box and pole sawed from it. The people that see it don't recognize the tie in line. It's kind of embarrassing lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## david1332 (Nov 6, 2016)

miko0618 said:


> We will get elaborate with our ladder setups. Especially getting the limb tips out of the damn phone and cable lines to the house. We set 1 line to support the ladder in case it slips and another line to tie in to. We've tied into the tree and put a step ladder on the dump box and pole sawed from it. The people that see it don't recognize the tie in line. It's kind of embarrassing lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yeah Here in the suburbs it's the same. I quoted a job today to clear a maple away from lines going to a house. There were 9 total! 9!!!!!!!


----------



## miko0618 (Nov 6, 2016)

Sounds like a fun time

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## david1332 (Nov 6, 2016)

miko0618 said:


> Sounds like a fun time
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yeah that's how it is around me. I love the jobs that I don't have to deal with wires. But honestly if it's not wires it's something else am I right?


----------



## miko0618 (Nov 6, 2016)

It's always something. Always!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## old CB (Nov 6, 2016)

I passed on a job today because (among other reasons) along with several trees to be cleared from utility lines there was one Ponderosa Pine with the power drop and some comm. on one side, and phone and another comm. 2' away on the other side. Probably doable without sweat, but a headache I don't need if anything happened to go south.


----------



## david1332 (Nov 6, 2016)

I bid a job last week for a guy to trim a tree out of his yard. He wanted to get a shed installed , so I told him to wait till the job was done since there was no good rigging point for the limb and it would make my life a lot easier. 
Well my guys showed up on Saturday to do the job and guess what was sitting right under the Limb -.- 

And this guy seriously picked the cheapest, most flimsy shed I've ever seen , it looks like a kids play house from toys r us compared to the one I built myself.


----------



## david1332 (Nov 6, 2016)

old CB said:


> I passed on a job today because (among other reasons) along with several trees to be cleared from utility lines there was one Ponderosa Pine with the power drop and some comm. on one side, and phone and another comm. 2' away on the other side. Probably doable without sweat, but a headache I don't need if anything happened to go south.


Not uncommon around here for tree to be surrounded on both sides by wires. In my opinion it just keeps you on your heels when you notch the stem . 

Ever see the face of a home owner when you drop a 30 foot stem between lines a foot away on each side and in between two houses?


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 6, 2016)

JeffGu said:


> It used to be they thought we were crazy for doing it. Now, they don't believe we _can_ do it. When they see us do it, they're back to thinking we're crazy. I've been tempted to haul a wheelchair or one of those aluminum walkers up in the tree with me just to see them run for their smartphones and log onto Facebook.


Jeff...it really helps when you remember to wear pants...and you dont show up in a hearse/icecream truck from hell...


----------



## JeffGu (Nov 6, 2016)

Why not? I always pass out candy. Ok, it has Rohypnol in it, but still...


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 7, 2016)

The Temperate Zone is getting bigger...


----------



## old CB (Nov 7, 2016)

david1332 said:


> Ever see the face of a home owner when you drop a 30 foot stem between lines a foot away on each side and in between two houses?


Sweet, a moment like that.

I'm amazed at people who take no interest in what we do. Last month, I'm up on gaffs topping a pine over and away from the power drop--and the guy's inside watching morning TV. He thought he'd need to have the power co. drop the line, a total pain, and I told him no need for that--I'll climb.

If someone were doing work like that in my yard I'd be curious as hell as to how it's done.


----------



## benjo75 (Nov 8, 2016)

We showed up a few weeks ago to do a job that was bid on about 8 weeks before. There was a new room added on to the back of the house and a new Internet cable going under the tree from the other way. I couldn't get my truck to the tree around back because of the new room. So I looked at going in from the front and couldn't get my boom out of the rest due to the wire. They had the nerve to tell me that it was already done when I gave the estimate. No way. They finally admitted that it was just done. The price of that job doubled. They didn't like it but they thought they had to have it done anyway.


----------



## beastmaster (Nov 13, 2016)

Im 58 with gray hair, 90% of my co-workers are under 25. People think im the formen and get tripped out when i start up the tree. If they comment, i always remark, hope i don't break my hip.


----------



## Capitalist (Nov 29, 2019)

Many times. 
So many think a bucket truck means some sort of guaranteed skill and less danger. 
Bucket trucks seem to kill more than climbing in my area. No statistics. Just what I have seen in recent deaths. 

I had one lady I bid expect me to show up in a bucket truck when the tree had zero access. I thought she was going to tell me to leave. I guess she figured bucket trucks could reach 300' from the street to her backyard. 

Sorry lady, you aint getting a crane for $1500. 

The really irritating thing is when the tough guy says, "I would have climbed it when I was younger,I had the spikes for my boots." Or "I dont want to climb it, I have better things to do."

I prefer the honest ones. 
"You won't catch my ass up that high in a tree with a chainsaw or not! You gotta have balls of steel! You guys are fkin nuts!"




miko0618 said:


> Sometimes when I tell customers I have to or am going to climb their tree, I get a dumbfounded look. It's usually followed up by some type of concern. And I know for sure I have lost jobs because of it. Some people want to be home to watch me so they can stop me before I get hurt.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChipChomper (Jan 1, 2020)

One time I had a lady ask me what I did for a living and I said I climb trees. She said she climbed trees too, and I said, "that's awesome!" Then she was like "no but really, what do you do for a living?" I said "I climb trees." Then she rolled her eyes at me and walked away...


----------



## moojpg2 (Jan 2, 2020)

Every single one of them always has to tell you how you must not me afraid of heights too lol


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 2, 2020)

Capitalist said:


> I prefer the honest ones that stroke my ego.
> "You won't catch my ass up that high in a tree with a chainsaw or not! You gotta have balls of steel! You guys are fkin nuts!"



Fixed.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 2, 2020)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Fixed.


----------



## Capitalist (Jan 2, 2020)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Fixed.


My ego is too big to really feel it.


----------



## WmTreeCo. (Jan 3, 2020)

Capitalist said:


> My ego is too big to really feel it.



Proof:


----------



## Capitalist (Jan 3, 2020)

WmTreeCo. said:


> Proof:



I already shared that here. 
Stop by my thread sometime and show me some of your videos.


----------



## Capitalist (Jan 3, 2020)

WmTreeCo. said:


> Proof:



I will post some more proof


----------



## Capitalist (Jan 3, 2020)

I love my life sometimes


----------



## Capitalist (Jan 3, 2020)

You think anyone wants to watch someone be like everyone else?

Mediocre will always be just that and no one cares for average.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 3, 2020)

Capitalist said:


> You think anyone wants to watch someone be like everyone else?
> 
> Mediocre will always be just that and no one cares for average.



As witnessed by your millions of subscribers.


----------



## Capitalist (Jan 3, 2020)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> As witnessed by your millions of subscribers.


Just started man. 
With your help I will get millions.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 3, 2020)

Capitalist said:


> Just started man.
> With your help I will get millions.



You got me beat by infinity percent right now.


----------



## Capitalist (Jan 3, 2020)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> You got me beat by infinity percent right now.


I am a boring guy. 
I watch guys like human and buckin billy ray and cant believe how much effort they put in.

They are really interesting personalities and great at what they do. 
Someday I hope my little channnel turns into something for sponsorships and patreon purposes but its on in millions. 

I am actually trying to clean up my mouth a bit for that reason. It is hard. 
Had to edit out 500 cursewords from the last action video I did.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 3, 2020)

Capitalist said:


> I am a boring guy.
> I watch guys like human and buckin billy ray and cant believe how much effort they put in.
> 
> They are really interesting personalities and great at what they do.
> ...



I'm subbed to both of those guys as well as Educated Climber, August Hunicke, Terry Hale(not really a climber, but more science side of tree work), Stihl Born, Travor Ahern...and others I can't think of right now. Some are simply for education(they're not very exciting..but teach well), some for entertainment, and some for a little of both. 

Just be who you are and let the cards lay where they fall.


----------



## Capitalist (Jan 3, 2020)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> I'm subbed to both of those guys as well as Educated Climber, August Hunicke, Terry Hale(not really a climber, but more science side of tree work), Stihl Born, Travor Ahern...and others I can't think of right now. Some are simply for education(they're not very exciting..but teach well), some for entertainment, and some for a little of both.
> 
> Just be who you are and let the cards lay where they fall.


You can count on that brother. I hope this is a big interesting year. Things have been heating up in my business more and more.


----------



## DSW (Jan 8, 2020)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Terry Hale



My goodness.

One of his videos popped up in my recommended and I was so bewildered I watched a few of his others.

Talk about a perfect example of talk the talk but can't walk the walk. There are things in this world you can't get from a book. You've got to do it. And he clearly hasn't spent enough time doing.


Look up Lupillo Santiago. Badass production climber.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 8, 2020)

DSW said:


> My goodness.
> 
> One of his videos popped up in my recommended and I was so bewildered I watched a few of his others.
> 
> ...



Agreed. He's not one to watch for his skills, but his brain is good and his logic is sound. 

I'll look up Lupillo.


----------



## Capitalist (Jan 8, 2020)

DSW said:


> My goodness.
> 
> One of his videos popped up in my recommended and I was so bewildered I watched a few of his others.
> 
> ...


Who is terry hale?


----------

